# Eye Booger: Possible Infection?



## Rango (Feb 24, 2011)

On Friday, my wife noticed that Rango's normal clear colored eye boogers turned green in his right eye. She also says that there's a slight non-clear film in the corner of his eye. I don't see the film and the eye-boogers look more yellow to me, but y'all decide. Rango doesn't seem to be in any sort of discomfort at all. He's not trying to scratch his eye or anything. His behavior is completely normal. I should also note that Rango's been taking Cortisone pills for his allergies (itching) for the past 3 or so weeks.

I tried to take the best pics I could:


























Hopefully this won't require a vet visit. We are tapped out of money. Seriously. We're dirt poor right now.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes that happens with all the pollen in the air. If it persists or if it's accompanied by inflammation or swelling, head to the vet. If it's a one-off thing, don't think twice about it.


----------



## Rango (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just like humans, dogs get eye boogies sometimes and it's ok. Dill is prone to them fairly often and only once was it actually an infection that needed vet care.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have heard that if they are green, that it means there is a infection and should be seen by a vet. So better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If it's yellow or green can mean infection.. I'd call the vet.


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

Louie gets little eye boogers all the time, and his eyes are okay. I really doubt there is anything wrong with your dog, unless he shows that his eye is irritating him and you feel it is something to worry about. This......I do not believe earns a vet trip.


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello All! Amber's eye has been doing the same thing lately. I guess I'll follow everyone's advice and not call the vet unless it's bothering her.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Lincoln had this a while back. Theres a pic below. My vet gave him an ointment called BNPH which is bacitracin (antibiotic), neomycin sulphate (antibiotic), polymyxin B sulphate (antibiotic), and hydrocortisone acetate (anti-inflammatory corticosteroid). Cleared it up really good. Picture doesnt show his boogers but they looks just like your picture did










My vet said it could of been allergies or even some Pink eye. I figured it was because he was playing in the sand the day before that it got aggravated. He already has a condition called Pannus in his eyes so when he gets infections they are even worse. (if you see the brown on his eye white, thats the pannus)


----------

